# Swathing Wanted



## anokes (Jul 30, 2008)

Looking for spring crops to cut in texas till the 15th of may. Have two new swathers with 19'6" disk heads. Swathers have mergers so we can merge 2 windrows into one or rake three windrows together for almost 60 feet of hay in one pass. contact austin 620-793-2722


----------



## JoshA (Apr 16, 2008)

19'6 rotary heads? I'm unfamiliar with this unit, care to share?

That's a big head, how does it work for dry hay?


----------



## anokes (Jul 30, 2008)

it is a new head we got to demo late this fall put out by new holland. there is not much info out on them yet. we have always ran sickle machines because of quality of cut. this new head has a lower profile with fewer but bigger disks and cuts very clean. i am very excited about getting them in the field to see how they do this year. they should get delivered to the dealer in the next week or two.


----------



## MikeRF (Dec 21, 2009)

anokes said:


> it is a new head we got to demo late this fall put out by new holland. there is not much info out on them yet. we have always ran sickle machines because of quality of cut. this new head has a lower profile with fewer but bigger disks and cuts very clean. i am very excited about getting them in the field to see how they do this year. they should get delivered to the dealer in the next week or two.


Do you run these units with autosteer, anokes? If so I'm curious to know what kind of return figure you get running with GPS on a swather.
I have been considering putting it on our 9635 but am concerned the payback is not there. We cut about 2500 acres a year and they want about $7000 bucks for GPS and autosteer.


----------



## JoshA (Apr 16, 2008)

Congratulations Austin!
I'm very interested in these, and I hope you fall in love with them! Are they still prototypes for the 2011 season, or production now? Did they squeeze any more HP from the tractor units to power these monster heads?

And of course, pictures when they arrive? Really enjoyed your photo-album from 2010!

Take care,
-Josh


----------



## anokes (Jul 30, 2008)

we have been playing with auto steer. i agree it is expensive but i think it will pay off in the long run. you have to make some big assumptions with the returns because there are a lot of gray areas. it just gets back to effecenties in production and how concerned you are about them. the biggest reason i am trying them is to reduce operator fatigue and it gives us the ability to easily operate after dark. plus if you could save 1-10 passes on a quarter section that would really add up over a year.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

I have not put 1 in my swathers but I do use them on my JD 4x4 's, plan on adding them onto the swathers soon . They will reduce driver fatigue alot, you will be surprised how much they help until you have ran with them. I hope to have a system atleast on 1 of them this coming season . they reduce stress, fatigue, and makes the days or nights seem much better when you crawl off at the end of day.


----------

